# The Biggest, Baddest (And Brownest?) 7A38 Of Them All â€¦



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

You'll notice I didn't write 'The Ugliest' â€" it's not quite (my personal opinion). 

But first a few words about spare parts, in deference to our friends over on the SCWF. :grin:



> *Personal Text:* John, Spares it's all about spares !!


Although at the time, I didn't own either version of this particular 7A38, I started collecting odd spare parts for them last year.

First came a NOS sweep second hand (un-trimmed end):










Then a minute chapter ring with lume pips:










The fairly thick domed 31.0mm Ã˜ crystal:










A (rotating) bezel gasket O-Ring:










The last photo, of a pair of 'tuning fork' chrono' sub-dial hands, should look familiar to those of you well-versed in 7A38's.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

The next one will be a definite 'giveaway' as to the identity of this particular 7A38:










A couple of weeks ago, out of the blue, someone offered me a NOS Bezel. Wasn't something I was looking for, at the time,

but having made an error of judgement, and ending up missing out on one that came up on eBay in December last year,

I wasn't about to make the same mistake twice. :no: So I just haggled his asking price down to a more reasonable level.


















You'll notice that in (my) photo above, the metal part of the bezel, with finger grips, has a slightly different brownish hue.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I'd been looking for (what I previously believed to be) the black-chrome plated version of the 7A38-6020, ever

since I managed to find a half-decent example of the stainless one, for a reasonable price back in March. 

Here's the product data for the 7A38-6020 as shown on Seiko's database:










Case Materials: SS = Stainless Steel, and BCRP = *Black* Chrome plated. Right ?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Here are a few that I've seen over the last three years (or in earlier photos which I've later right-clicked and saved):

This is the first one I ever saw, on eBay in the States in April 2009 (during my 'I don't do Divers as a rule' h34r: phase):














































And it looks *black* in those photos, right ? So that's how I captioned them .... and continued to do so, religiously. :duh:

Note in the last photo, that the bracelet has been fitted with a couple of non-original (flat stainless) adjustment links.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Here are a few that I've seen over the last three years (or in earlier photos which I've later right-clicked and saved) ....


I found this one on posted on the old SCWF, in Martback's Collection Update thread, in May 2009:










He'd apparently bought it on eBay in June 2008:



















Apart from the non-original leather strap, note that it had also been fitted with an incorrect sweep second hand.

The bezel insert has split at the top (a common problem) and the insert's lettering has faded badly â€" to almost white.

I also found one tucked away (top R.H. corner) in this photo of his 7A38 collection, posted by GordonH on the old SCWF:










Gordon appears to have a particular affinity for black-chrome coated 7A38's. Or should I say, *black-ish* coloured 7A38's.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Here's a nicely wabi'd example belonging to M4TT. He's posted these two photos of it on both WUS and TZ-UK:



















Matt is the only person so far who has managed to come close to capturing the real colour of this watch in his photos. :thumbsup:

It is actually the deepest shade of *(dark) chocolate brown* .... over black chrome plating.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

One of the most recent I saw, in September, on eBay Italy was this well worn, rather poorly photographed example:

See: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220854743200?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_950



> *SEIKO CRONO 100 SPORT ANNI 70*












I did place a couple of low initial bids on it, subsequently only to have them cancelled. 

Apparently the seller succumbed to someone else's 'off eBay' offer to end the auction early. :taz:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> I did place a couple of low initial bids on it, subsequently only to have them cancelled.
> 
> Apparently the seller succumbed to someone else's 'off eBay' offer to end the auction early. :taz:


So, my apologies to anyone who may have been watching the next one, for resorting to the same under-handed tactics. :naughty:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150677536446?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4733wt_1327



> *Seiko vintage chronograph sports 100*


















































> *Features:*
> 
> *
> Rare Seiko sports 100 watchmade approx. 1980 years.*
> ...


Weirdly enough, the funniest thing is that this one came up on eBay, the very next day after I was offered the NOS bezel.

Kismet ? :dontgetit:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> .... the funniest thing is that this one came up on eBay, the very next day after I was offered the NOS bezel.


It was back on the 17th October that I actually did the (off-eBay) deal with the seller, and paid him,

.... but he didn't actually get around to posting it (from Hungary) until 10 days later on the 28th. :disgust:

Claimed he'd lost my address  so the watch didn't actually arrive till this Thursday (3rd November). :angry:

Knowing that spare removable adjustment links for these are rarer than rocking horse poo ....

I'd already asked the seller to count up the (total) number of bracelet links - there were 19 .... :thumbup:

so I knew it was going to fit me (as is), because that's the same number my stainless 7A38-6020 has. 

It arrived looking very much like the seller's photos, except that the crystal was significantly more scratched,

and there was some worse rubbing wear to the coating on the underside of the bracelet (not shown in his photos).

.... and of course, it wasn't black, as it appeared in his photos, but a *very deep shade of darkest chocolate brown*.

I'd already come across this strange anomoly where BRCP 'black chrome plated' 7A38's appear to be 'painted',

with the 7A38-704x range - where NOS examples are most definitely dark grey (over a base black chrome coating).

Also, I, and no doubt others have, noticed that Seiko tended to re-use certain case designs with other movements ....

So it wasn't any real surprise when this cropped up in a FS thread on the SCWF's Trading Post latter part of last month:










This non-chrono quartz diver 'little brother' to my 7A38-6020 is an 8123-6280.

Unfortunately, the original FS thread on SCTP is one of many threads lost during the SCWF's recent 'upgrade'. 

However, I did have the foresight to copy the sellers photo caption (as well), before it disappeared into the ether:



> A strange diver with a *worn chocolate-brown finish*, maybe a Giugiaro diver â€" $120


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

So, as you'll have read, from my first couple of posts, I'd already got a NOS bezel and crystal ready to fit. 

Whereas I've umm'ed an ah'd, in the past, elsewhere about re-painting my 'beater' 7A38-704C as a 'test' ....

This one most definitely needs it. If I fit the NOS bezel, there's going to be a serious colour mis-match. :thumbsdown:

I was planning to take some 'before and after' photos this morning, but the natural available daylight is cr*p.

But I will do.







Promise.









In the meantime, going back through the other photos that I've posted in this thread ....

It isn't actually M4TT's two photos which best show the true colour of this watch, but this one:










Note the (unworn) underside of the watch case. Mine is almost exactly the same colour (and underneath the clasp).

I feel a blow-over re-spray job coming on soon. :artist: DEFINITELY this time. :wink2:

To which end, I've ordered some paint, specifically Humbrol (Railway) Pullman Umber Brown. Arrived this morning:


----------



## bpc (Jul 20, 2011)

Excellent find(s)!

I look forward to seeing how the re-paint goes.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Save all that faffing about and get yourself a decent one like this


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

LuvWatch said:


> Save all that faffing about and get yourself a decent one like this ....


I'd love to, Derek. I already have one in stainless - though it's nowhere as nice as yours *was*. :wink2:



SEIKO7A38 said:


> so I knew it was going to fit me (as is), because that's the same number my stainless 7A38-6020 has.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Seems to me I DID have one of these not too long ago :wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> I'd love to, Derek. I already have one in stainless - though it's nowhere as nice as yours *was*. :wink2:





watchking1 said:


> Seems to me I *DID* have one of these not too long ago :wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash:


Serial flippers both. :acute:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> I was planning to take some 'before and after' photos this morning, but the natural available daylight is cr*p.
> 
> But I will do.
> 
> ...


Better late than never, here's a few 'before' photos:






























SEIKO7A38 said:


> It arrived looking very much like the seller's photos, except that the crystal was significantly more scratched ....














SEIKO7A38 said:


> .... and there was some worse rubbing wear to the coating on the underside of the bracelet (not shown in his photos).












Note the remnants of original matt dark brown colour coating on the end link / fixing tube in the photo above.

The Humbrol Pullman Umber Brown paint I'd bought didn't turn out to be quite as dark as their online swatch.

So I'll be gradually mixing matt black in with it, until I can get a reasonable colour match to the original.

Then, before tackling the whole watch, I'm first going to do a few 'dry runs' on that section of bracelet.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

I've supported you many times Paul but I just don't see this project ending well


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

You'll be surprised what an old bodger can do with a vintage Badger 150-IL airbrush. :artist: Just wait and see.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> .... and there was some worse rubbing wear to the coating on the underside of the bracelet (not shown in his photos).












Note the remnants of original matt dark brown colour coating on the end link / fixing tube in the photo above.

The Humbrol Pullman Umber Brown paint I'd bought didn't turn out to be quite as dark as their online swatch.

So I'll be gradually mixing matt black in with it, until I can get a reasonable colour match to the original.

Then, before tackling the whole watch, I'm first going to do a few 'dry runs' on that section of bracelet.


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

Hi Paul,

Just a thought! :derisive:

Not sure if the Humbrol paint will be a hard enough finish to go on steel,

Hunbrol is a plasti coat. 'simular to household products' :artist:

I would think celulous or a 2K paint might be a better bet.

Regards Robert.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

OH!! I didn't see



> vintage Badger 150-IL airbrush


----------



## hermann (Sep 8, 2011)

Indeed a very, very unique 7A38.

IÂ´m looking forward to see the result of your painting job ...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

With apologies for the slightly fftopic: but remember this from the previous page ?



SEIKO7A38 said:


> This non-chrono quartz diver 'little brother' to my 7A38-6020 is an 8123-6280.
> 
> 
> 
> > A strange diver with a *worn chocolate-brown finish*, maybe a Giugiaro diver â€" $120


A NOS example of one of these popped up on eBay Italy last night:



> *VINTAGE SEIKO 8123-6280 SPORTS 100 "PRE ARNIE" RARE*







































The coating and bezel lettering colour appears (in the sellers' photos) to be identical to my NOS 7A38-6020 bezel:



SEIKO7A38 said:


> You'll notice that in (my) photo above, the metal part of the bezel, with finger grips, has a slightly different brownish hue.


Sadly, most of the parts data for the 8123-6280 is missing from Seiko Oceania's database, but ....

The bracelet part number is Z1208H; the bracelet p/n for the 7A38-6020 is Z1207H. Interesting. :umnik2:

Pity about the eBay seller's $700 asking price. :shocking:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Not that I'm planning on going this route, but I just found a post from earlier this year by Bry1975:



bry1975 said:


> Opinions on coffee PVD winder crown colour please?
> 
> Thanks, Bry


Coffee ?? :huh: or Dark Chocolate Brown ?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Sadly, most of the parts data for the 8123-6280 is missing from Seiko Oceania's database, but ....
> 
> The bracelet part number is Z1208H; the bracelet p/n for the 7A38-6020 is Z1207H. Interesting. :umnik2:
> 
> Pity about the eBay seller's $700 asking price. :shocking:


That mint example of a '7A38-6020's baby brother' - the NOS 8123-6280 sold yesterday for $500 - still a very good price. :shocking:

See: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160686869095

Getting back to the 7A38-6020 'full-sized version', it seems there are still some very nice examples out there to be found. :lookaround:

I'm not sure I agree about the 'military' b/s :comando:, but posted over on Orologio & Passioni this evening, by '6309-7040' ....

See: http://orologi.forumfree.it/?t=57560918&st=105#lastpost



> A me piace.
> 
> Raro 7A38, in stile military


----------

